# Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Heard some older fellas talking at lunch about the good old 70s, where they could meet a "groovy" chick at a party and bed her within a short time frame, like maybe after an hour of conversation.

Now adjusting for male bragging and embellishment by removing some of the stories, which leaves several by the 4 guys that were probably true. It was the 70s, with different values for many, the pill was popular, and the women's lib movement was full swing.

Is there "love" at first sight? What is the shortest time you've ever went from first introduction to full penetration? And what generation are you?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Second date.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

You forgot one thing there was no HIV yet, at least not widely known.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

I would say probably 15 minutes. I saw her at the bar. I sent a drink. She came over to talk. She asked if I was ready to leave. We went back to her place. I finished at least five times. I have no idea how many times or for how long she came. All I know is every time I was ready, she would climb right back on board. To date, it had to have been the best night of sex I have ever had. Absolutely anything and everything. Never saw her again.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

I was a hippie, so going from smoking a joint to having intercourse, happened very fast. My very good looking roommate from the richest family in the city, had parties once a month. All the gold diggers and other beautiful girls showed up. After drinking and drugs the girls would get naked and grab the nearest guy or gal for sex. Most of the 60's-80's is a blur. I can only remember having sex with 30 women in that time period, but there are others whose faces I cannot see and do not know if we just had oral or intercourse too. It was the time of when you were not with the one you love, love the one you are with. Free love and all that. All it took was some pot and odds were there would we sex that night.

As far as relationships go, I met my wife on a train coming home from work on a Friday. Made a date for Saturday night and had all but intercourse since she was a virgin. I was the first who gave and received oral from her. We were engaged in three weeks and three weeks and a day after we met, she was no longer a virgin. 

I had dinner with my secretary once, right before I was transferred and she grabbed my crotch at dinner and told me to get a room, which I did. That was in about a half an hour of sitting down. My favorite is when I saw a hot girl on an airplane who turned the heads of both men and women. I remember distinctly thinking that I never have a hot girl sit next to me on a plane. This time was no different. After we disembarked the plan I was waiting for a shuttle to take me to the parking lot where my car was. I felt a tap on my shoulder and it was her. She asked me if I knew of a good hotel and when I told her, she asked if I would drive her there since it was very late at night. I said OK and drove her to the hotel in about 20 minutes. It was past midnight so there were no bellman to take her bags and I volunteered to do so. We got to her room and I told her goodnight. She asked me if I would like to spend the night with her and I did. She was a model in town for a photo shoot. She said that she travels a lot and cannot have a boyfriend due to her career taking her all over the world. According to her she gets sex where she can and especially needs if before a new job to calm her nerves. She went into the bathroom and told me to wait for her in the bed. When she came out she had a very sexy negligee on and she was gorgeous. We had sex twice that night and again in the morning. She was the only women on par with me when it came to sex and even got her to do something she never did before. I just remembered another one. I was sitting next to a good looking girl on a plane (I travelled a lot on business and for pleasure) to whom I explained how planes fly. She said I was very intelligent, gave me a Xanax and bought me two drinks. She then put a blanket over our laps and we got each other off with our hands. That took about 20 minutes. That was the oddest sexual encounter I ever had especially since I introduced her to my wife sitting a few rows back (flew standby). My wife knew that women used to hit on me a lot and did not expect me to be monogamous, especially since she had a girlfriend to play with. In London I got invited into a private train car by a sophisticated older woman. It was like a scene out of an old movie. She asked me out to dinner and then took me to her London flat for sex. She said she just left her husband after finding out he is having an affair with a much younger girl. I was her revenge and wanted to do all the things she did not let her husband do. Revenge sex is the best and I have had that a few times in my life.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Whatever love is? I have sometimes felt an intense and reciprocal sexual desire with some women on first sight.

I am Gen X, the shortest lead time from meeting to penetrative sex has been under twenty minutes while sober or inebriated.

The norm for me was sex first, not long after meeting and then dating would sometimes start after that. That said I did occasionally date first which mostly led to sex on the first or second date.

I also lost my virginity with a fairly short lead time of meeting one another with my ex-wife, Where we met each other at a friends 18th birthday party in 1989. She was 16 and I was 17, she asked one of her friends to ask me to talk to her, something along the lines of "she's asked me to ask you to talk to her". Circa 2 hours later at that party we spent the next few hours having sex with each other under a blanket in a room with some of our friends (and yes comments were made in the morning).

In my experience and that of a number of my male and female friends, sex was very easily shared with locals and internationals within my social circles in Sydney Australia during the 90s and 00s. For some of us sex just never seemed like a big deal, so if someone liked you and were also attracted to you sexually and you felt the same way, you all then had sex quite readily without waiting for it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MAJDEATH said:


> Heard some older fellas talking at lunch about the good old 70s, where they could meet a "groovy" chick at a party and bed her within a short time frame, like maybe after an hour of conversation.
> 
> Now adjusting for male bragging and embellishment by removing some of the stories, which leaves several by the 4 guys that were probably true. It was the 70s, with different values for many, the pill was popular, and the women's lib movement was full swing.
> 
> Is there "love" at first sight? What is the shortest time you've ever went from first introduction to full penetration? And what generation are you?


Well, it is a slightly different story but on the first date. It was slightly different in that our date had been set up by mutual friends.

Her statement of "I am on the pill" made it clear what was expected. 

We dated for a while.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Somewhere between 4 and 6 hours. Also a Gen X-er.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Shortest time.... ~3 months (current marriage) 
Longest time... ~6 months (past LDR).

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

*Shortest for Ol' Arb? ~ I'd have to say probably about 2 weeks time, all occurring while resuming dating activity following marriage to my first wife!

And let's make it clear that it sure as hell wasn't with my RSXW! She actually took about 6 weeks, whereas her new norm with other men during the course of our marriage seemed to be about 6 minutes!

Don't quite know what Generation X is, but as a young lad, with a near-pious upbringing and with the social disease phobia, it wasn't exactly real difficult to keep it in my pants!*


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from &quot;Hello, my name is...&quot; to &quot;harder, harder&quot;.*

Gen X'er.

About an hour from flash to bang. 

I was in my favorite bar just before closing time, and six months post divorce from my XW. She came over and sat next to me while with a large group at the table, and said nothing for 10 minutes. Then she whispered in my ear:

Her: Do you really want to be here? (Slurring, intoxicated)
Me: What do you have in mind?
Her: Do you have to ask?
Me, being the ******* that I was at the time: I want to hear you say it.
Her: Sex.
Me: Follow me to my place.

She was tall with a great body. I wasn't going to turn her down.

The sex was lackluster. I later found out she was married. I don't know what she was doing, whether it was a RA or something else. I never saw her again.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

In an elevator in a hotel in Manchester England a girl got on at the same time as me,she had been at a wedding in the hotel,she looked at me and said wanna ****.I said sure and we went to my room.
About five minutes from introduction to penetration.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Shortest time was 4 days after first meeting in person. We'd met through online dating and had been chatting for a couple weeks prior to our first date. We got along so well and had so much fun together, that our first date ended up lasting 10 hours. We had a second date the next day. That led to spending the next three days of the long holiday weekend together, during which we had our first sexual encounter. We spent the next 4 months in a really wonderful exclusive relationship before parting amicably. 

I was 37 at the time, and am 40 now.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> In an elevator in a hotel in Manchester England a girl got on at the same time as me,she had been at a wedding in the hotel,she looked at me and said wanna ****.I said sure and we went to my room.
> About five minutes from introduction to penetration.


Duuude, did you skip the foreplay? Yeesh...5 min.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MJJEAN said:


> Duuude, did you skip the foreplay? Yeesh...5 min.


Foreplay is to get someone warmed up. She asked him. She was already warmed up.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MJJEAN said:


> Duuude, did you skip the foreplay? Yeesh...5 min.


How much fore play do you need!
She would have got down to business in the elevator if I had agreed.
I did buy her room service breakfast the next morning though.😇😇😇


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> How much fore play do you need!
> She would have got down to business in the elevator if I had agreed.
> I did buy her room service breakfast the next morning though.😇😇😇


All the good ones throw in a massage with breakfast... >


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Usually it was the second or third date. But when it was just for sex for us both, I'd guess an hour or two.


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Almost always 1st or 2nd date. Generally movie or dinner first, didn't view it as a race . I would have waited a little while at least, just never found it much necessary. Boomer - tail end.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

4 1/2 days. 

edit: Had a long story, but changed my mind. don't want that in here. It's a pretty unique story and would give me away. It involved an impromptu vacation just after meeting.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MJJEAN said:


> All the good ones throw in a massage with breakfast... >


I have always told any guys that I knew who were invited to weddings to never bring a plus one.You have lots of single girls looking their best,and with romance in the air it's the perfect place for a ons.You don't bring apples to an orchard.
I wasn't attending the wedding that was in the hotel in Manchester,I had just came back from a night out and was contemplating going to the residents late night bar when I met the aforementioned lady.We spent the next day and night together and I never seen her again and we never swopped phone numbers.
The perfect weekend.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Shortest time? I was a taxi-driver and a disc jockey on weekends to put myself through school. Disc jockey was the best, obviously before I met the wife and quit, even though I am a heavier guy, girls just found their way over to my booth, and I could parlay a short conversation about which song I would play next, to how about getting a bite to eat after the dance was over (1AM-due to local liquor laws), to how bout we go back to your place? Shortest time? One, in particular came up to me at about 12:30 to request a final song. No problem, is it for a particular guy? Nope, he left. That was all the opening I needed. At 2:30 we were in her apartment, and I did not leave for a day or so. When I met my wife, she was highly uncomfortable with me working DJ at single's dances, and strip joints (especially the strips-I would NEVER partake, many, if not most of the girls had long long stories, which did not make them attractive partners)


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Shortest time was 4 months (LDR when it happened). Had we been in the same neighborhood, probably less time than that. 

Note that "less time" would likely be on the order of days, weeks, or months... not hours, minutes, or seconds.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> In an elevator in a hotel in Manchester England a girl got on at the same time as me,she had been at a wedding in the hotel,she looked at me and said wanna ****.I said sure and we went to my room.
> About five minutes from introduction to penetration.


My cousin told me about a dude she nailed at a hotel in Manchester/wedding. So, it was you! 

:laugh:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Dannip said:


> My cousin told me about a dude she nailed at a hotel in Manchester/wedding. So, it was you!
> 
> :laugh:


Tell her I said hello.😃


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I forgot to mention mine. Gen X generation (the group of kids that grew up hearing about AIDS and crack). Went to Germany for a 2 week military training exercise. Noticed a tall blonde keep looking at me. Maybe talked to her once or twice the entire time, but the exercise kept us busy around the clock (this was the dress rehearsal for the invasion of Iraq).

Finally on the last night in Germany, the exercise ended and we were released to go out on the town. I went out with my mates but ended up crossing paths with her later. Bought her a drink, talked, and had a dance or 2. Me and the fellas left soon after and I told her thanks for the dance. 

3 hours later we were coming back from another location and her and her 2 friends were just walking out of the club. They ask for a ride back to the barracks (I was driving the General's Mercedes that I borrowed). She must have been impressed because after dropping the others off, she wanted to go for a "ride" with just me. Perhaps she wanted a Germany story to tell her friends back home.

I was worried about the seat we banged in because that was where the general sat when we drove him around. With a lot of cleaning and some febreeze it all came out ok. Never saw her again.


----------



## Dannip (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> Tell her I said hello.&#55357;&#56835;


...and the twins.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Dannip said:


> My cousin told me about a dude she nailed at a hotel in Manchester/wedding. So, it was you!
> 
> :laugh:


*Tell that Sweetheart that she will always have a "standing" invitation out here to the Ranch!

Or even a "prone" one, if she prefers!

Just for one morning, I'd absolutely love to "sleep in!"*


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

I became sexually active in January of 1978. I can't really say what the "quickest" time it got from first introduction to full penetration, but it was probably much less than an hour at least a couple of times.

I was a party animal in the late '70s and early '80s so it's all a blur, really. I'm 55 now. I am a boomer.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



arbitrator said:


> *Tell that Sweetheart that she will always have a "standing" invitation out here to the Ranch!
> 
> Or even a "prone" one, if she prefers!*


Hey! Haven't you heard of the bro code.lol.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MJJEAN said:


> Duuude, did you skip the foreplay? Yeesh...5 min.


In Manchester "wanna ****?"* IS* foreplay! >

Mind you, at that length of time, over three minutes, he'd be considered as something of a gentleman.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MattMatt said:


> In Manchester "wanna ****?"* IS* foreplay! >
> 
> Mind you, at that length of time, over three minutes, he'd be considered as something of a gentleman.


*Please direct some of those Manchester gals on over here to Aggieland!

I'm feeling rather deprived!*


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MattMatt said:


> In Manchester "wanna ****?"* IS* foreplay! >
> 
> Mind you, at that length of time, over three minutes, he'd be considered as something of a gentleman.


Indeed.

To be fair though my mother who was born and raised in Little Hulton (Manchester) while also attending art school in Bolton (Manchester), did wait until marriage before she had sex.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Personal said:


> Indeed.
> 
> To be fair though my mother who was born and raised in Little Hulton (Manchester) while also attending art school in Bolton (Manchester), did wait until marriage before she had sex.


I also have family from Manchester.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Mere seconds......

I entered their mind quickly, no foreplay.

Like a key into a lock .....a lock box....


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Gen Xer, I wouldn't say its a frequent thing to sleep with someone you just met, but it does happen

1) In Europe for work and met a waitress at pizza place adjacent to my hotel, she didn't speak any English, and I don't speak Italian, it didn't seem to matter. I am clueless though, it was actually the bar tender who spoke perfect English that told me she was into me. After an hour of smiling at each other and trying to communicate, we just went up to my room. Ended up being a two week thing.

2) Met a women at a sports bar that was extremely forward, so it was obvious. She started with light compliments at first, eventually she got bold, grabbed my crotch and asked if I wanted to follow her home, I did. She was insatiable. Definitely a woman that was really into sex

3) Middle of the afternoon having lunch at a restaurant. The table next to me had a group of women that had literally been laid off that day. They were doing shots around lunchtime. They invited me over to their table, and bought me two shots. After an hour all but one had left. I said I had to go too. She seemed really disappointed. I jokingly said well, we could get a hotel. She said "LETS do it!", kind of made me wonder how many times in my life I would have gotten laid if I jokingly said lets get a hotel to someone I just met.

Other examples...but those stuck out the most


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

No sex without the promise of long-term commitment for me. 

I dated my husband for months before we had sex. I'm not sure if it was 6 or 9 months. 

Casual sex, no couldn't do it, I need someone's history. If a man had a high number of partners, it would be a turn off for me. 

I'm a OG millennial. 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MrsAldi said:


> No sex without the promise of long-term commitment for me.
> 
> I dated my husband for months before we had sex. I'm not sure if it was 6 or 9 months.
> 
> ...


I never dated more than three times without having sex and that went on for years.Then very early one morning I seen a woman cleaning windows of a new gym that was opening that day.We got talking (she thought I was someone else)and she bought the two of us some coffee from an all night place.That was over six years ago and it took me over a month to talk her into going out to dinner with me.I have never touched another woman since then and with my lifestyle I get plenty of offers.I wouldn't be over concerned about previous partners but I won't accept infidelity.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Second date is the soonest for me, but there was over a month of texting, emails and phone calls leading up to the first date. When I met him in person and he seemed to match the persona he had presented to me up to that point, I began to be open to sex happening soon. A lot of our communication had already been about sexual compatibility and when meeting him in person I felt his energy matched mine very well. I was ready by the second date and wasn't disappointed in any way.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Ah, the seventies: Never wore a condom, lots of meaningless and sometimes anonymous sex. The clubs were amazing, and there were some mornings that I awoke in unfamiliar surroundings, in a bed that I did not own, next to a woman that I barely recognized. Once or twice I came to my senses in the middle of the act, and could not believe who I was banging, or why I would want to.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Taxman said:


> Ah, the seventies: Never wore a condom, lots of meaningless and sometimes anonymous sex. The clubs were amazing, and there were some mornings that I awoke in unfamiliar surroundings, in a bed that I did not own, next to a woman that I barely recognized. Once or twice I came to my senses in the middle of the act, and could not believe who I was banging, or why I would want to.


I'm just so grossed out with the idea of sharing such an intimate act with a stranger. It doesn't float my boat. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Taxman said:


> Ah, the seventies: Never wore a condom, lots of meaningless and sometimes anonymous sex. The clubs were amazing, and there were some mornings that I awoke in unfamiliar surroundings, in a bed that I did not own, next to a woman that I barely recognized. Once or twice I came to my senses in the middle of the act, and could not believe who I was banging, or why I would want to.


And when you leave you discover it really wasn't a special event for them. :wink2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Taxman said:


> Ah, the seventies: Never wore a condom, lots of meaningless and sometimes anonymous sex. The clubs were amazing, and there were some mornings that I awoke in unfamiliar surroundings, in a bed that I did not own, next to a woman that I barely recognized. Once or twice I came to my senses in the middle of the act, and could not believe who I was banging, or why I would want to.


Have you ever heard the saying.
I never went to bed with an ugly woman.
I've woken up with a few though.😈


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

With the exception of one drunken ONS with a girl I picked up at a bar, I was never find em, **** em, forget em kind of guy. I was always in some level of a relationship with the women I've slept with. My wife and I had a six month long distance friendship going on with lots of flirting but because we both worked for the same company we played it cool when on business together until the last one. The sexual tension between us was immense so the sex was intense. It went on all week until we caught our planes on Friday to return to our respective cities.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Before I set up my own business my job involved an awful lot of travel.At one time I went over four hundred consecutive nights staying in hotels.I often would only be there for one or two nights so I didn't get much chance to build relationships with women,one night stands were my standard operating procedure.
When I went into a hotel bar I would check out how many women were either alone or with a group.(no couples).Sometimes I would order a bottle of champagne and two glasses.Eventually I would catch someone looking at me and I would lift the empty glass and tilt it towards them invitingly.
Even as I write this I can't believe how successful this tactic was.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> Even as I write this I can't believe how successful this tactic was.


Sometime around 1997 I was at a club with some friends. One of the girls and I were joking about cheesy pick-up lines and somehow got to hysterically laughing at "Nice shoes, wanna ****?". Some guy walks over and nervously says hello. Without missing a beat, friend says "Nice shoes, wanna ****?". The poor guy was stunned speechless for about 20 seconds before he said "Umm, yes?" and they left together.

Let's hear it for cheesy ice breakers.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

The seventies were when I was footloose and fancy free. I met my wife in the late seventies and we eventually married in 78. Between 72 and 76 I was working my way thru Uni, as both a cabbie and a DJ. My nights were filled with either study or work, and my outlets were few, so of course I partook of whatever female company I could attract at the DJ booth (I NEVER slept with any of the women that hailed my cab-Dad was knowledgeable and warned me about doing any of my passengers. He was damn right). The girls at the dances were just a little more "safe", and you did not run the risk of ending the night with a "pro".


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

I've never picked up a woman in a bar.

I have had sex on the first "date", but only after correspondence and phone calls.

One example was with my ex-wife, whom I met through an personal ad that she took out, in the New York Review of Books IIRC.

We talked on the phone for quite a few hours before I drove up to visit her in New York from Philly, where I lived at the time.

We had a good time talking without any "funny business" but when I was supposed to drive home there was an ice storm, so I had to stay over.

The rest is (ancient) history.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



tech-novelist said:


> I've never picked up a woman in a bar.
> 
> I have had sex on the first "date", but only after correspondence and phone calls.
> 
> ...


*Same thing happened to me and my first W when she was single living in Omaha. 

Let's just say that a 3-day blizzard subsequently blew in and Ol' Arb got blown out!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Met in February.

First penetration in August.

Glacial, I know. But it worked. Married 30 years this month.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MJJEAN said:


> Sometime around 1997 I was at a club with some friends. One of the girls and I were joking about cheesy pick-up lines and somehow got to hysterically laughing at "Nice shoes, wanna ****?". Some guy walks over and nervously says hello. Without missing a beat, friend says "Nice shoes, wanna ****?". The poor guy was stunned speechless for about 20 seconds before he said "Umm, yes?" and they left together.
> 
> Let's hear it for cheesy ice breakers.


But did he really have nice shoes or was this a blatant attempt at seducing this innocent man so your friend could have her wicked way with him.😜


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Andy1001 said:


> But did he really have nice shoes or was this a blatant attempt at seducing this innocent man so your friend could have her wicked way with him.😜


Yes.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



MAJDEATH said:


> Heard some older fellas talking at lunch about the good old 70s, where they could meet a "groovy" chick at a party and bed her within a short time frame, like maybe after an hour of conversation.
> 
> Now adjusting for male bragging and embellishment by removing some of the stories, which leaves several by the 4 guys that were probably true. It was the 70s, with different values for many, the pill was popular, and the women's lib movement was full swing.
> 
> Is there "love" at first sight? What is the shortest time you've ever went from first introduction to full penetration? And what generation are you?


Surely you arent calling this love? Its anything but.If you have love and respect for someone, you won't act this way.


----------



## _anonymous_ (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*



Diana7 said:


> Surely you arent calling this love? Its anything but.


Pretty sure it's lust, not love. Definitely different, and not just terminology!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Had a girl (mid 80's) approach me in a bar and say her and her friends were going to another bar and I should come. I said only if you guarantee you will make it worth my while, she said OK, let's go to your car right now, so we did and did it in the passenger seat. Here's the crazy part, a week later her wedding announcement was in the newspaper, one of my buddies saw it and showed it to me. She had actually gotten married about two weeks before we hooked up!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Quickest time from &quot;Hello, my name is...&quot; to &quot;harder, harder&quot;.*

For me, most of my sex has been with girls I dated first. Many took weeks or months before sex happened. But, I have had a few ONSs in my time. Most were probably around 4-5 hours from meeting to sex. One or two might have been more like 2-3 hours of dancing then sex. Only one was less than an hour.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Quickest time from "Hello, my name is..." to "harder, harder".*

Two hours.


----------

